# Ngd



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, a born-again newbie ( haven't played in 25 years) took the plunge today. Despite all the wise advice on this forum about taking a guitar playing friend with you when you go guitar shopping, I didn't do that.

I walked into a guitar store this afternoon just to look around and get a feel for what some of these instruments look like in person rather than on a web page. The dude working the acoustic part of the store pointed me into a room full of guitars and told me to start playing with them and see if I found one that seemed special to me. He popped in every few minutes to check up on me, point me in different directions for what kind of a sound I wanted, educate me on construction and woods, etc.

He kind of kept me penned in between Yamahas and all the Quebec guitars, citing their quality for a beginners price point. Ultimately, I found that I was liking the Seagull's from a "look" perspective. No gloss, kind of like the odd headstock. I was playing around with an S6 when sales dude popped back in; he seemed to think the Seagull S6 would be a decent choice for me. I noticed that he had a few S6's on the wall, he explained that every guitar is slightly different and that people would pick a guitar and then ask him if they had a "new" one in the box and he'd have to explain that they'd be starting over on selection if they pull a new one out of the box...

Anyhow... Not quite happy with the S6, still sounded too bright for me, I hung it up and pulled down the next S6... and hung it up and pulled down the next one...an S6 Slim... with a real mellowed out tone...the brightness factor in it seemed to be biased back and some real warmth was dialed in on it. 

Sales dude popped his head back in and I asked him to play something on it. He started strumming out some chords and I knew that this guitar had the sound I was looking for. 

Despite all my plans on not buying today, I realized that I had found my guitar.... so...

NGD for me... Seagull S6 Slim... time to start re-learning


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

All the Godin brands are great bang for your buck guitars--and I'd say a great way to get back into playing.

Now we need pictures.

Congrats.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Yammi is pretty good for the buck but best choice was Canadian!! At least we can say we build somthing here still. Good choice! Hope you enjoy.

Regards Ian


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good luck in getting back to guitar. You'll love it and congratulations on the Seagull. Great guitars.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bob, a Seagull S6 folk is what got me back into playing. Best guitars for the money - hands down. Seagull are awesome. congratz dude.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new guitar. It sounds like you used the best method to choose a guitar - try them all and pick the one which *sounds best to you*!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Congrats man, it's always great to see someone starting to play guitar again.


----------

